# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Mãos dentro do aquario

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

É sabido que cada vez que introduzimos as mãos dentro do aquario, o escumador deixa de funcionar correctamente durante algum tempo. Para alem disso sujeitamos o nosso aquario a introdução de bactérias, células de pele morta e oleos que existem em nossas mãos.

Temos ainda, sempre que introduzimos as mão no aquario uma quebra na tensão superficial da agua o que induz tambem a um mau funcionamento do escumador.


Por isso esta votação irá servir para análise de quantas as vezes os nossos membros introduzem as mão dentro do aquario.

Não devem de ser contadas as vezes em que as mãos foram préviamente lavadas sem detergentes, ou foram usadas luvas.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Quanto menor o contacto das mãos na água melhor. Mas como não é possível........LOL

----------


## João Magano

Parece que o pessoal tem por habito lavar as mãos no aquario ...   :KnSourire28:   :KnSourire28:   :KnSourire28:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

A minha pergunta é: alguém notou no escumador alguma coisa???! Eu não...
Em mais de 10 anos de aquariofilia marinha nunca tive problemas de pele nem que me lembre algum problema no aqua por por as mãos lá dentro. Conheço alguns relatos, mas de facto nunca verifiquei nada.


Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

Problemas, tambem nunca tive. No escumador noto quando meto lá as mãos que este deita um pouco mais de bolhas que o custume...

----------


## Luis Marçal

Por falarem deste tema, à bastante tempo, vi num site alemão à venda umas luvas  :SbBienvenu1:   dedicadas o trabalho em aquários.
O particular destas luvas é que são do tamanho do braço todo ....
Eu gostaria de adquirir 1 ou 2 pares. Se alguém souber onde as posso encontrar ficaria agradecido. :SbOk3:  

1 abr,
L&M

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Problemas, tambem nunca tive. No escumador noto quando meto lá as mãos que este deita um pouco mais de bolhas que o custume...


Boas...

Não é que duvide, mas não deveria ser totalmente o contrário???? :Admirado:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

> Por falarem deste tema, à bastante tempo, vi num site alemão à venda umas luvas   dedicadas o trabalho em aquários.
> O particular destas luvas é que são do tamanho do braço todo ....
> Eu gostaria de adquirir 1 ou 2 pares. Se alguém souber onde as posso encontrar ficaria agradecido. 
> 
> 1 abr,
> L&M


Olá

Podes comprar umas luvas que os veterinários usam, a uns tempos arranjei umas quantas dessas luvas.

----------


## João Castelo

> Boas...
> 
> Não é que duvide, mas não deveria ser totalmente o contrário????


Acho que é normal fazer mais bolhas. De facto, " pressente " substancias estranhas e reage. O meu escumador até quando dou determinado tipo de comida aos peixes triplica logo o numero de bolhas. Mas isto é só a opinião de um iniciado.

Um abraço,

JC :SbOk:

----------


## Manuel Faria

como iniciante e "maçarico", e por isto ou por aquilo, é natural que introduza diversas as vezes as mãos dentro do aqua mesmo sabendo dos riscos que isso acarreta.Quanto ao escumador não noto nada de especial mas também não sabia.
abraço

M. Faria

----------


## Matias Gomes

o problema das mãos é a gordura que ela desprende dentro do áqua, ai o skimmer para de espumar um pouco voltando logo em seguida, nada melhor do que as mãos para arrumar as coisas do jeito que gosto rss aquelas pinças eu vivo deixando tudo cair rsss

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Respondi "uma vez por dia", mas na realidade não é bem assim, pois todos introduzimos as mãos no aquário sempre que é necessário e essa hipótese não está considerada na "Poll".

----------


## António A Silva

pois é ... eu também, como maçarico, e ainda por cima agora que ando de volta dele há mais de 6 dias seguidos, solucionando o que me responderam aqui no forum, e eu com uma implacável obdiência  :yb677:  , gastando o que já não tenho ( euros) lá se foi o subsídio... :Coradoeolhos:  , mais do que nunca me fartei de colocar as mãos na sump e aqua e não notei difernça nos , não um mais dois escumadores, agora com o novissimo Prizm Pro da Red Sea 1200 l/h.
1 abraço e vou tentar perceber melhor como enviar todas as minhas alterações para todos ficarem a saber. 
Sejam Felizes

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá a todos
Pese embora a opinião de muitos aquaristas de renome e expriência neste forum...e essa è uma das razões porque o sigo,respeito e aprendo...um facto eu constacto!!!.Quando ponho as mãos dentro do àqua,tal como quando alimento os meus vivos,o escumador perde a sua eficácia temporáriamente (1 a 2 horas).
Asssim sendo algo de negativo para o sistema se passa.
Fica claro que è de todo impossível não o fazer por muitas e muitas razões...mas quanto menos o fizer-mos + iremos ajudar e ajustar o sistema.
Um abraço a todos

Jorge Neves

----------


## Ricardo Bigas da Costa

Viva,

Essa perda de eficácia deve-se sobretudo à quebra da tensão superficial da água, seja ela pela introdução das mão, seja pela introdução do que quer que seja (alimentos, pinças, luvas, etc). É, somente, uma questão de tempo para que a tensão superficial se volte a formar e o escumador volte a ter a sua eficácia normal.

Em relação às bactérias, gorduras, células mortas, etc, das mãos... existem duas soluções plausíveis: Ou usam luvas de latex ou lavam bem as mãos, com água e sabão neutro (excusado será dizer que é necessário retirar bem o sabão das mãos, aquando da lavagem), antes de as meterem no aquário. Claro que não vão ficar com as mãos assépticas, nem 100% livres de impurezas, mas sempre ficam mais "capazes" de serem introduzidas dentro da água do aquário.

Também vou votar 1 x dia por não existir a opção "Quando necessário", se bem que não é certo que lá meto as mãos 1 x dia. Pode haver dias que meto mais que uma vez e outros que não lhe toco.

Cumprimentos,
Ricardo Costa.

----------


## marcoferro

isso é um mau que todos fizeram ou ainda fazem, a gente tenta ao maximo evitar de colar a mao dentro do aqua mais sabemos que as vezes faz-se necessario, 

hoje em dia coloco bem menos a mao dentro do que antes

----------


## Santos Dias

Desculpem ,mas já por varias vezes meti as mãos dentro do aquario após me ter masturbado ,e quando isso acontece sou logo atacado por um Dóminó furioso o que obriga a retirar-la imediatamente  :SbSourire:

----------


## Santos Dias

A unica vontade que tenho ao ler este Topico é......RIRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## fabianomoser

> Por falarem deste tema, à bastante tempo, vi num site alemão à venda umas luvas   dedicadas o trabalho em aquários.
> O particular destas luvas é que são do tamanho do braço todo ....
> Eu gostaria de adquirir 1 ou 2 pares. Se alguém souber onde as posso encontrar ficaria agradecido. 
> 
> 1 abr,
> L&M


Estas luvas também são usadas pelos veterinários efetuarem exames ginecológicos nas vacas! lol é verdade eu já vi! O porque de ser o braço todo não precisa explicar não eh?  :yb624: 

Dizia ele assim ao meu avô depois do exame: - Tá prenha sim senhor, "tantos meses".

Agora, se elas não conterem nenhum tipo de química acho válido sim. Eu santes de por a mão dentro da água sempre lavo com agua limpa e seco com a toalha que dispenso só para o aquário, de modo a diminuir a introdução de substâncias indesejáveis a flora do eco sistema, mas nunca tive problemas sérios.

Abraço,
Fabiano

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Olá pessoal eu ponho as mãos dentro do aquário as vezes que forem necessárias. :yb665: 
cumps
José Santos

----------


## João Jordão

Tento sempre evitar, mas é quase impossível não colocar lá as mãos algumas vezes  :Admirado: 

João Jordão

----------

